# file-upload button vs. css?



## Chino (14. Februar 2003)

moin!

ich hab in nem formular ein file-upload feld. gibts vielleicht ne möglichkeit, den "durchsuchen"-button durch ein eigene grafik auszutauschen? bei normalen buttons gehts ja. habs bis jetzt mit folgendem css formatiert:


```
.textfeld_story {
	font-family: Arial;
	font-size: 11px;
	width: 160;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border-bottom: #000000 1pt solid;
	border-left: #000000 1pt solid;
	border-right: #000000 1pt solid;
	border-top: #000000 1pt solid;
}
```

1.) im explorer ist der "durchsuchen" button grau, obwohl ich als hintergrund farbe weiß angegeben hab. warum?

2.) im netscape nimmt der das css gar nich an (weder im 4.7x noch im 6). bei den anderen feldern im formular stellt der netscape 6.2 alles richtig dar, nur halt bei dem file-upload feld net. deswegen fänd ich ne eigene grafik schöner 

3.) kann ich (wenn ich schon keine eigene grafik angeben kann) den text, der auf dem upload button steht, ändern? ich hab nämlich zum testen den englischen ns 4.72 und da steht dann halt leider "search...", und das sollte nich sein.

thx, 
chino


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (14. Februar 2003)

Leider nein,der "Durchsuchen" Button ist da leider etwas eigen.


----------

